# American Ninja Warrior - Vegas Finals



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Disclaimer: I use mythtv, not tivo, but the guide data comes from the same source (tribune), so it should affect tivo users as well.

Just a heads up for anyone about the finals that aired today on G4. My guide data shows the same 1 hour episode airing every hour from 9pm until 4am. However, it appears that it was actually a 2 hour episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Thanks, though I also figured that out.. Wondered why my recording, which has end padding, didn't catch it, PLUS another one I did later still didn't catch the whole thing.

Yet luckily the one at ~4AM (IIRC) DIDN'T have guide data, and I forgot to CANCEL the recording, so it ended up as the 2nd hour!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and a very weird thing was that the G4 episode ended up talking about watching on NBC *NEXT WEEK*, and didn't mention the "tomorrow" episode, which was indeed new.. (and the end of that episode DID mention the competitors that made it through on the G4 eps)

Speaking of that, when does G4 turn into Esquire? I know sometime in Sept, since the promos keep talking about new Esquire shows "in September".


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think the 24th or so


----------

